# Help with fast startup under XP OS



## Ge0 (Nov 6, 2007)

I remember a web site that was dedicated to speeding up boot times for a XP based PC. It had to deal with what system resources could be disabled to aid in loading time. For the life of me I can't find it again. I have a PC I want to boot and have audio signal processing applications starting to load within 20 seconds. Not connected to the internet or running office based applications. Just audio processing software and a wireless link. This PC's purpose is soley for audio processing. Any leads?

Ge0


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you mean BlackViper?

http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/winxp.htm


----------



## Ge0 (Nov 6, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Did you mean BlackViper?


Thank you for the lead. Looks awefully familiar. I'll need to check it out in detail later. Figures why I could not find it again. Although the name Blackviper does roll off the tounge, its not really intuitive when thinking in terms of configuring windows XP.

Ge0


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got my own issues to deal with now. Just did a reinstall on XP Pro on a Dell D810 and on boot up I get the dreaded "Blue Screen Of Death". A search _REALLY_ helped me narrow down the problem. It could be hardware, software, drivers, ram, I'm wearing the wrong color socks, I drive a Ford truck..........


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah,.. most likely culprit is the Ford :neener:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

At least the Ford "boots" and it doesn't matter how many "windows" I have open!


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

+1 for blackviper's site. I have used his recommendations on several computers running XP Pro and have reduced load-up times significantly and without any issues. He has recommendatons for other variations of the OS too :jump:


----------



## xflapx (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe there is a program called gameXP that did the same thing, as well as optimize XP for graphically intense applications (like gaming). I think the developers had other optimizations suites for different situations.

gameXP link


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A recent addition to my arsenal is Startup Delayer. I don't like everything starting up with Windows, especially software updaters etc. Just don't delay your anti-virus or your anti-malware software.


----------



## xflapx (Jul 23, 2009)

run/msconfig/startup

remove what you want

no extra programs, no extra registry entries, just editing the same settings that program is accessing...

also if you have a dual/quad core setup, windows is by default set to start up with a single core. run/msconfig/boot/advanced to set windows to start up using all of your cores. a minimal speed increase, but one nonetheless


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you wish to speed up boot times, the best way to do this is to add, add a faster hard drive (SSDs are even faster), and/or more high bandwidth low latency ram (very cheap these days). To furtuer boost drive speed performance add a good quality Adaptec 5805 Raid Controller which can run one drive or be used to power two drives for double speed gains.


----------

